# Edmonton, Alberta?



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I see there's a thread for Calgary, but is there a support group in Edmonton?


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/edmonton-alberta-87971/


----------

